# طريقك كمهندس اتصالات ناجح من اعدادى .........حتى البكالوريوس



## modymodyman (26 نوفمبر 2010)

فى خضم التكنولوجيات الحديثة الكثيرة المحيطة بمجال هندسة الإلكترونيات والاتصالات أصبح الكثير من دارسى هذا المجال مشتتين بين هذه التقنيات .. وبعضهم قد يتساءل بم أبدأ وكيف ألم بكل هذا ..؟؟

وهذا الموضوع موجه لكل دارسى هذا المجال .. بما فيهم طلاب السنة الإعدادية من كليات الهندسة مرورا بالسنة الأولى حتى الباكالوريوس ..

الخطوة الأولى - بعد نهاية السنة الإعدادية

بعد إنهاء دراستك فى السنة الإعدادية تصبح مؤهلا لدخول قسم هندسة الإلكترونيات والاتصالات .. وهذه التهيئة تشمل بعض مبادئ الرياضيات والفيزياء وما شابه .. فى هذه المرحلة يتعين عليك الإنتهاء من تعلم برنامج الـ MATLAB وتطبيقاته الرياضية واستخدامه فى التعامل مع المسائل الرياضية البسيطة والمعقدة ..

نصيحة: لا تؤجل عمل اليوم إلى الغد .. ففى الغد عمل آخر ..

الخطوة الثانية - بعد نهاية السنة الأولى

بعد إنهاء دراسة السنة الأولى سيصبح لديك معلومات أولية عن عمل الدوائر الكهربية وبعض مبادئ الدوائر الرقمية .. عندها حاول تعلم برامج محاكاة الدوائر مثل MultiSim, Orcad وكذلك حاول ان تتقن عمل الدوائر المطبوعة Printed Circuit Board (PCB) وحاول بقدر الإمكان استغلال أجازة الصيف فى عمل أكبر قدر ممكن من الدوائر العملية حتى وإن لم تعرف فكرة عملها .. تعرف على أرقام الـ ICs 
وانزل إلى أعماق سوق الإلكترونيات ..

الخطوة الثالثه - بعد نهاية السنة الثانية

أكثر الأوقات المتخمة بالأعمال .. عندها تستطيع الخوض فى شبكات الكمبيوتر .. حاول القراءة فى مناهج Cisco وابدا بمنهج CCNA فهو أفضل بداية فى علم الشبكات .. كذلك حاول أن تتقن الـ Microcontroller .. مازلت أوصيك فى هذه الفترة بالستمرار فى عمل الدوائر العملية لكنها الآن معززة بدوائر الـ Microcontroller ..

ملحوظة: هناك منافس للـ Microcontroller وهو الـ FPGA ولكن دوائره مكلفه بعض الشئ .. لكن لو أردت تعلمها فهذا هو الوقت المناسب أيضا ..

الخطوة الرابعة - بعد نهاية السنة الثالثة

فى هذا الوقت انتهى عصر تعلم الإلكترونيات وحان وقت الشق الثانى .. علم الاتصالات .. حاول التعرف على تقنيات الاتصالات الحديثة مثل GSM, UMTS, CDMA, WiMAX .. حاول أيضا القراءة فى مجال VoIP .. استعد للتفكير فى مشروع التخرج ..

الخطوة الخامسة - بعد نهاية السنة الرابعة

ألف مبروك .. بقيت مهندس محترم أد الدنيا .. لو ربنا كرمك بوظيفة شوف المجال اللى اشتغلت فيه وحاول تستزيد من العلم فيه ما أمكن ..

أما لو لم تحصل على وظيفة بعد، حاول التوسع فى المواضيع التى بدأت تعلمهاأثناء الدراسة .. حاول فى الـ CCNP .. اقرأ عن تقنيات الـ 4G ..

نصائح:

1- لا تترك موضوع يمر أمام عينك إلا ولديك عنه فكرة ولو بسيطة ..

2- لا تعتمد كثيرا على الكورسات فى شركات التدريب .. حاول البحث على الإنترنت أولا وستجد ما يسرك ..

3- لا يوزن المهندس بما معه من شهادات ودورات .. لكن يوزن بما لديه من فكر تحليلى وإبداعى ..

4- كل عام يتخرج آلاف المهندسين .. احجز مقعدك فى أول الصفوف بتميزك عن الآخرين ..

5- احرص قدر الإمكان على التقدير فى الكلية بالتوازى مع الاطلاعات الخارجية .. ودعك ممن يقول أن الدراسة الأكادمية ليس لها فائدة .. فهذا لا يعقل ..

6- حاول الربط بين الدراسة الأكادمية وبين قراءاتك واطلاعاتك واستغل وجودك فى الكلية واسال أساتذتك ومعيدينك ..

7- تذكر دائما أن هناك فرق بين المهندس والفنى .. الفنى يتعامل مع الأشياء كـ Block .. أما المهندس يتعامل معها كفكرة وإن اختلف شكلها الخارجى ..

8- اجعل شعارك دائما: أنا جند من جنود الإسلام .. واجعل سعيك دائما هو تطوير الصناعات العربية والوطنية ولا تسمح لمحبطين بالتأثير على هدفك ..

وأخير لا تنس أن الله هو الموفق .. فاحرص على طاعته ودعائه دائما ..

أتمنى لكم كل التوفيق والنجاح ..

منقول للامانة
​


----------



## محمد جعبري (26 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي....لك مني كل الاحترام و التقدير.

أخي إن استطعت توفير برنامج ماتلاب برابط واحد أكون شاكر لك.


----------



## HSPA (26 نوفمبر 2010)

جزالك الله خير


----------



## م-صفى الدين (26 نوفمبر 2010)

اعتقد ان الخبره العمليه المبنيه على اساس علمى بألاضافه إلى سمات الشخصيه التى تجيد الاستناد إلى المنطق فى التحليل و الاجاده للغه الانجليزيه و الحماس الدائم و عدم لا مبالاه - اذا اجتمعت هذه الصفات فى مهندس سيكون من القلائل و يصل إلى اعلى المستويات سواء ماليا و سلطه و غير ذالك .


----------



## modymodyman (26 نوفمبر 2010)

م-صفى الدين قال:


> اعتقد ان الخبره العمليه المبنيه على اساس علمى بألاضافه إلى سمات الشخصيه التى تجيد الاستناد إلى المنطق فى التحليل و الاجاده للغه الانجليزيه و الحماس الدائم و عدم لا مبالاه - اذا اجتمعت هذه الصفات فى مهندس سيكون من القلائل و يصل إلى اعلى المستويات سواء ماليا و سلطه و غير ذالك .





محمد جعبري قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي....لك مني كل الاحترام و التقدير.
> 
> أخي إن استطعت توفير برنامج ماتلاب برابط واحد أكون شاكر لك.


والله ماعتقدش انك ممكن تلاقيه فر رابط واحد الا اذا كان توررينت ودة ممكن تلاقيه فى ار محرك بحث توررنت


----------



## modymodyman (26 نوفمبر 2010)

م-صفى الدين قال:


> اعتقد ان الخبره العمليه المبنيه على اساس علمى بألاضافه إلى سمات الشخصيه التى تجيد الاستناد إلى المنطق فى التحليل و الاجاده للغه الانجليزيه و الحماس الدائم و عدم لا مبالاه - اذا اجتمعت هذه الصفات فى مهندس سيكون من القلائل و يصل إلى اعلى المستويات سواء ماليا و سلطه و غير ذالك .





محمد جعبري قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي....لك مني كل الاحترام و التقدير.
> 
> أخي إن استطعت توفير برنامج ماتلاب برابط واحد أكون شاكر لك.


والله ماعتقدش انك ممكن تلاقيه فى رابط واحد الا اذا كان توررينت ودة ممكن تلاقيه فى اى محرك بحث توررنت


----------



## محمد جعبري (26 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## jassim78 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## * AishA * (27 نوفمبر 2010)

u r right... thank U lot


----------



## modymodyman (27 نوفمبر 2010)

العفو اخوتى


----------



## محمد الجريتلى (20 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohammed77414 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير 
*​


----------



## i_spidy (24 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع جميل بارك الله فيك 
عندى استفسار لحضرتك ، انا قسم اتصالات و هعمل مشروع التخرج كنترول هل ده هيفيدنى ولا هيضرنى فى الشغل بعد كده ؟؟


----------



## المهندس صديق (25 ديسمبر 2011)

يعطيك العافيه اخي المهندس وان شاء الله يستفيدوا منها طلبه الهندسه وكمان حبذا لو وجد التدريب الصيفي يكون افضل لزياده الخبره


----------



## eng.mo3ath88 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا..
مع أنني أنهيت دراسة الهندسة وحصلت على وظيفة 
الحمدلله 
​


----------



## فتى الاجواء (29 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور اخوي على النصائح الطيبة

اخوي بغيت استفسر عن الشبكات انا بشوف انه في الإتصالات في شبكات وفي علوم الحاسوب فيه شبكات
فيه فرق بينهم ؟؟؟
لاني حصلت مقعد مجاني من جامعه ماليزيه في الشبكات بس الشهاده اللي بتمنحها الجامعه بكالريوس علوم حاسوب قسم شبكات بقيت انا محتار ومش عارف هل التخصص هذا مرغوب وفيه مستقبل من ناحية اما لا لانه حكومتنا الظالمه - حكومة علي عفاش - صرفت لي منحه ولي سنه ونص نتابع بدون فائده 
ياريت لو تفيدوني خاصة ان ميولي للإكلترونيات و الإتصالات بس الفرص في الهندسة بالنسبة لي شبه منعدمه و خايف اتخذ قرار اندم عليه


----------

